# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Был ли ваш ПК заражен "hidrag" или подобным вирусом?

## stopka2top

Virus.Win32.Hidrag  ( http://www.viruslist.com/ru/viruses/...?virusid=81289 ) имеет четыре модификации.
Примерно год назад уничтожал самую умную d - модификацию.
Именно она заставила подробнее изучить AVZ (версии 4.38 -4.21)
А победил Каспреским запущеным из под XPE , установил с форматированием windows Xp sp2 ,а затем добил Drweb остальные диски ,
прочистил system restore.
Кстати , два нейромодуля в АВЗ для каких-то конкретных вирей ?
А теперь сначала .
Принесли ноутбук c 
ОС windows XP Pro sp1 (тот ещё рассадник заразы),
антивирус был с закончившимся ключом (вроде panda без обновлений)
пользовались интернетом и icq
(может и mail agent был), 
пользователь с правами админа.
Жалобы были на нестандартное поведение.
Самое интересное что когда антивирус находил вирус ,
тот тоже его находил и и запоминал навсегда.
Причём запоминал не только имя ,но и размер , а может и что-то ещё.
Его жертвами пали (drweb,KAV,clamwin), про AVZ не припомню (AVZ  guard не включался )
В общем его можно было победить многими ,изложенными на этом сайте, способами

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## drongo

вопрос немного не корректный : был ли заражён или просто был в коллекции в архиве  :Wink: ?

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

Я как-то лечил комп у знакомого.. В коллекции был.

----------


## santy

Hidrag или Jeefo все основные антивирусы должны лечить... встречался на машинах, когда еще не были установлены мониторы.

----------


## stopka2top

> вопрос немного не корректный : был ли заражён или просто был в коллекции в архиве ?


Да хотел я изменить на "боролись ли вы с ним" ,
но уже поздно было.

----------


## anton_dr

Добавлено.



> У меня - нет, но приходилось бороться

----------


## Shu_b

> Добавлено.


ага... вот сейчас сижу и борюсь... тащат на флешках гадость всякую...  :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Virus.Win32.Hidrag ( http://www.viruslist.com/ru/viruses/...?virusid=81289 ) имеет четыре модификации.
> Примерно год назад уничтожал самую умную d - модификацию.
> Именно она заставила подробнее изучить AVZ (версии 4.38 -4.21)
> А победил Каспреским запущеным из под XPE , установил с форматированием windows Xp sp2 ,а затем добил Drweb остальные диски


чувствую себя каким-нибудь линуксоидом, не нюхавшим пороху  :Smiley:

----------


## Kuzz

> ага... вот сейчас сижу и борюсь... тащат на флешках гадость всякую...


Тоже самое.. 
Да и некоторых "особо запасливых" до сих пор есть несколько компактов с програмками, пораженными этим зверьком.

----------


## ISO

Регулярно встречал этого зловреда при исследовании компов. Особой сложности в борьбе с ним не замечал. Сейчас более модные и наиболее часто встречающиеся зловреды пошли, распространяющиеся вместе с файликом autorun.inf, в котором их имя и прописано для автоматического запуска.

----------


## ВодкуГлыть

У знакомых встречал когда-то, пролечил им.

----------


## mvlab

Регулярно лечу эту бяку Cureit*ом. Самый простой и эффективный метод ИМХО.

----------


## [email protected]

У меня золотое сочетание Vista + Nod. Этого хватает для борьбы не только с этим вирусом, но и вообще с любым. Поэтому и голосую нет.

----------


## Surfer

Когда появился этот вирус, не было ни висты, ни нода. Может и были, но их мало кто знал/юзал. Да и вообще не следует постоянно говорить одно и тоже.

----------


## pig

NOD, скорее всего, уже был в родной Словакии, а вот Висты точно не было. Пять лет зверюге.

----------


## [email protected]

Господа, так я не говорю, что на момент возникновения вируса у меня была эта комбинация. Судя по срокам у меня тогда компьютера вообще не было. Я ответил, что благодаря подобранному мной сочетанию мне практически не грозят вирусы. Ведь в заголовке опроса нет привязки к дате, а просто поставлен вопрос  


> Был ли ваш ПК заражен "hidrag" или подобным вирусом?


 Так при чём здесь когда вирус появился. И почему я не могу повторять о своём любимом сочетании?

----------


## pig

Да не слышно сейчас практически про Гидру. Замочили. А тогда - да, эпидемия случилась.

----------


## [email protected]

Господа, раз уж такой разговор о этом вирусе, дайте кто-то ссылку где о нём можно почитать.

----------


## pig

Так дали же в первом сообщении.

----------


## [email protected]

О-о, прошу покорнейше простить за невнимательность.

----------


## kudoks

Не знаю.Но была опасная хрень,котора стала на глазах гробить комп.Даже картинки на рабочем столе стали портится.Че это было,сам не понял.Удалил с помощью не помню чего.Назывался как-то ...bunking... В названии было это слово.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## tmvs

Был заражён, да. Даже не знал, как от него избавиться.

----------

